# Hoverbike



## Metryq (Jun 10, 2011)

*Hoverbike on Geekologie*

While this announcement is very exciting, the Geekologie writer's skepticism is spot-on. Every other "rotary-wing" flying craft from helicopters to the *Martin Jet Pack* suspends weight below. I remember Garrett Brown explaining the balance of the *Steadicam*: imagine balancing a soup bowl on a fingertip. Trying to balance it right-side-up is nearly impossible, but very easy when the bowl is upside-down. 

Perhaps the "hoverbike" will work with three fans, or "outriggers." As pictured, it will never stay upright. I think this inventor is going to use up a lot of helmets.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 10, 2011)

Unless he's got a heafty gyro hidden in there somewhere (and it doesn't look like it) I would have to agree that I can't see it being stable. In the photos the ties themselves are holding it stable. Problem is that if he drops the seat part lower for more stability, it will put him in the downdraft and directional draft of the props which would be pretty unpleasant. Though I notice that there are only directional "flaps" for forwards and backwards so I suppose he would have to lean for left and right, which I really don't think I would fancy doing!


----------

